# Good luck on this last day...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sitting here drinking one more cup before heading out to my pre-chosen glassing spot on this last day of ND Firearms Season, and I want to wish those others heading out today with a tag to fill a good & safe hunt. Don't let the the tag still in your pocket or pack pressure you into an unsafe shot or slob act. A stack of dead deer is not worth a single human life.

My wife filled her concurrent tag yesterday morning, so I spent my morning, gutting, skinning, and boning out that doe. This morning it's my turn & she's sleeping in. My Late Season Silent Suede snow camo & Inferno 2000 pacs will keep me warm & hidden in the new snow, my Weatherby Accumark in 257 Roy and sniper's saddle will allow me to cover all my safe lanes from a defiladed glassing spot, safely hidden from the fire of the road shooters who will be patrolling in force the roads bordering the section.

An aside and I posted this elsewhere, but yesterday morning we were glassing from in this field when a road shooter stopped and fired 9(!) rapid fire shots out the window from an AR in .223 (believe me, I know that sound as well as I do AK fire). He then pulled a U-turn and took off without even bothering to check if he had made a hit. Sickening...

Anyway, good luck to all, be it a buck, doe, or concurrent doe tag left in your pocket. Hope this season treated you & yours as well as it did us, and provided great memories and maybe a beautiful mount you can admire for years to come... :beer:


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

Good luck to you too. I will be out with a few others mixed with bow and gun.

I like to see threads like this because I believe they have great potential to change some of the window shooters. They join a forum thinking they'll fine the new edge on killing only to realize they are not liked and their method is viewed in disgust. I know the vast majority of them will just brush them off and still look for the info they wanted in the first place, but if these can change 1 or 2 sloppy hunters, then it's worth it.

I've seen the window hunting as it is in the badlands. That's a scary place to be during the gun season!!! If you hear a car or truck coming down a road or in the sdistance, you better hide behind a tree or rock! That's why I prefer my bow out of gun season.

This will surely be the day for retards to be out desperate to fill a tag. Lots of pushing party's and wild shots for sure.

Good luck to all.


----------

